# Pumpkin Tombstone Cakelets



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Did you use cake mix or bread mix? Also, how long did you bake them for? I have this pan and had trouble with a cake recipe, also I used PAM and there was some sticking. Thanks.


----------



## WitchingHour (Aug 29, 2021)

Adorable! (Checks Amazon for the pan.)


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

dbruner said:


> Did you use cake mix or bread mix? Also, how long did you bake them for? I have this pan and had trouble with a cake recipe, also I used PAM and there was some sticking. Thanks.


1. Trader Joe's Pumpkin Bread mix. (This was the first time I used the pan)
2. Buttered the pan then used a chopstick to rub butter into the tiny detailes. 
3. Filled Tombstones with mix until halfway
4. Box instructions said 55 mins. I set timer but since Tombstones are smaller 
I Kept close watch. I pulled the pan out at 40 mins (stuck fork in & it came out clean)

The process is way easier then it sounds. Btw. I let pan cool for 10mins. Then I flipped it over on to cooling rack. There's only 4 left, I hid them so I could have one w/morning coffee


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I have their skull pan too, I can make a pan of each if it makes a dozen.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

dbruner said:


> I have their skull pan too, I can make a pan of each if it makes a dozen.


I'd love to photos of your skull 💀 cakelets


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2018)

These are great, my wife used her brownie recipe for ours, Happy Halloween


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> These are great, my wife used her brownie recipe for ours, Happy Halloween
> View attachment 752446


Ohhhh those turned out really nice. They look delicious


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2018)

Thx, we also have the skeleton baking pan also, have not used it yet.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Tombstone brownies, great idea!


----------



## wyndbourn (Feb 7, 2017)

Those came out great! Yeah, just had to order one for myself ;-) I bake with a lot of shaped pans, I use a spray product "Bakers Joy" (I am sure there are others) that has flour in it. Makes prep for these types of pans so easy! I get great details without a lot of trouble greasing all those little cracks and crevices. Thanks for the great pics, I am excited to add this pan to my stash!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

wyndbourn said:


> Those came out great! Yeah, just had to order one for myself ;-) I bake with a lot of shaped pans, I use a spray product "Bakers Joy" (I am sure there are others) that has flour in it. Makes prep for these types of pans so easy! I get great details without a lot of trouble greasing all those little cracks and crevices. Thanks for the great pics, I am excited to add this pan to my stash!


thanks for posting information about Baker’s Joy. I’ll be baking tons of these & this will save a lot of time.


----------



## wyndbourn (Feb 7, 2017)

You are welcome! I love the stuff and use it all the time for all my baking.


----------



## mr.macabre (Oct 7, 2020)

Those are frickn' cool!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

My sister just arrived for the weekend and brought me a box of Trader Joes pumpkin bread mix!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

dbruner said:


> My sister just arrived for the weekend and brought me a box of Trader Joes pumpkin bread mix!


Your sister is the best!! Wishing you both a wonderful pumpkin weekend 🎃🎃🎃


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

ohhhhhhh we're going have to get some of those in, we own a cake supply shop in Indy.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

MichaelMyersSickHead said:


> ohhhhhhh we're going have to get some of those in, we own a cake supply shop in Indy.


That sounds amazing!! How long have you owned your shop?


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

Kdestra said:


> That sounds amazing!! How long have you owned your shop?


It's been a cake supply store for over 40 years, we're heading into our 5th year of owning it. My fiancé was the previous store owner's right-hand for 7 years before we took over. I never thought going through my political sci degree I would be talking so much about glitter and luster dust with people before. LOL!!!!!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

MichaelMyersSickHead said:


> It's been a cake supply store for over 40 years, we're heading into our 5th year of owning it. My fiancé was the previous store owner's right-hand for 7 years before we took over. I never thought going through my political sci degree I would be talking so much about glitter and luster dust with people before. LOL!!!!!


Well Poli Sci is great for problem solving & using critical thinking with issues. You're probably really good at dealing with a diverse group of people too


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

Kdestra said:


> Well Poli Sci is great for problem solving & using critical thinking with issues. You're probably really good at dealing with a diverse group of people too


I don't know if you watch any of the Halloween Wars one of our regular customers was just on there which was pretty neat, although her team got eliminated. hehehe


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

MichaelMyersSickHead said:


> I don't know if you watch any of the Halloween Wars one of our regular customers was just on there which was pretty neat, although her team got eliminated. hehehe


Bummer they were eliminated. I'll check out the show tonight


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

I’ve got to make a dozen tombs today.
Couldn’t find baker’s joy so I bought a different baking spray with flour. The tombstones turned out ok but I’m sticking with butter from now on


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

They look great! I’m hoping to have time to make a batch this weekend.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

dbruner said:


> They look great! I’m hoping to have time to make a batch this weekend.


Thank you. I know your's are going to be amazing


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I made banana bread tombstones first because I had some bananas on the brink. Definition not as good as the pumpkin bread kdestra made but they tasted good! Pumpkin bread will be next!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Made pumpkin bread in cakelet pans today. Haven't tried yet but pleased with how they came out!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

dbruner said:


> I made banana bread tombstones first because I had some bananas on the brink. Definition not as good as the pumpkin bread kdestra made but they tasted good! Pumpkin bread will be next!
> View attachment 753828


Did you say: Banana bread!!!!
I love banana bread 🍞


----------

